# PC bootet nicht mehr



## ToyBoy (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 



nachdem mein Rechner (WinXP) seit ein paar Tagen immer mal wieder abgestürzt ist(das Bild fror ein) und ich einfach resetet habe, wollte ich dies gestern auch wieder tun, doch nun fährt er nach dem Reset auch nicht mehr hoch. Es erfolgt offensichtlich auch kein Zugriff mehr auf Bios.
Nachdem ich dann die Grafikkarte mal rausgenommen habe und den Rechner angemacht habe, ist er offensichtlich ganz normal hochgefahren.
Sobald der Slot auf dem Mainboard belegt ist, fährt der Rechner nicht mehr hoch (hierbei spielt es keine Rolle, ob die Grafikkarte Storm hat, oder nicht).
Nun weiss ich nicht, ob es an der Graka liegt, oder ob evtl. der Slot auf dem Mainboard kaputt ist? Gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit, die ich vielleicht ausser acht gelassen haben könnte?


----------



## server (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Piepst der Computer beim einschalten? - Wenn ja, wie oft?  Welches BIOS hat der PC?

Du könntest die Grafikkarte bei einem anderen PC ausprobieren, dann wüsstest du, ob sie defekt ist oder nicht....


----------



## ToyBoy (6. Januar 2005)

Wenn die Graka im Slot steckt, piepst der Rechner gar nicht. 

Ist sie draussen, dann piepst der Rechner einmal ganz normal und der Rechner bootet hoch.
Leider kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, welches Bios ich habe. Aber ich habe das MSI K7N2 als Board.


----------

